
Nextcloud (the continuation of ownCloud) - cosenal
https://nextcloud.com
======
stp-ip
Seems like 9 of the top 10 contributors in addition to the project founder and
the lead security engineer are pushing this effort. Good foundation to fork
and support users.

Let's hope this brings the transparency, openness and community awareness
owncloud/nextcloud always needed.

